# Please help



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I'm making a chart with different sized Havanese. I posted on facebook but haven't gotten enough to complete my chart. This is the three measurement's I need. I would also love to know your dogs name, sex age and weight if you know it. I want all sized Havanese and would really like some small puppy's. Thank you for your time I'm wanting to create some different types of outfits. Would love Ideas. I'm thinking costumes, Birthday hats and dress or vest. Rain gear, worm outdoor gear. Holiday and just for fun.
Thanks I hope you can find the time to help out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wounder who are longest Havenese and smallest is? As a puppy and adult? Male and females?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Since I buy custom coats and sweater all the time, I just happen to know the measurements off hand

Bella- 10 years old 6.8 pounds 
Neck- 9.5"
Chest- 13 "
Length- 11"
Fred almost 9 yrs old. 15.5 lbs
Neck- 12"
Chest- 19"
Length- 12"
Scudder almost 8 yrs old 16 pounds
Neck- 12.5"
Chest 18"
Length- 12"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd be surprised if there are any adult hav's smaller than Bella. She is super tiny.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is 10 months old and weighs 6.2 lbs.
Neck = 9 in.
Chest = 13 in.
Length = 11 in.
She is almost exactly Bella's size right now!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Linda. Yes she is tiny.  And Fred so far has the largest Girth.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Molly's mom I wounder how much bigger she will get.? I have an 8 mo old puppy on my list who is just a tiny bit bigger. An inch on everything.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly is 10 months old and weighs 6.2 lbs.
> Neck = 9 in.
> Chest = 13 in.
> Length = 11 in.
> She is almost exactly Bella's size right now!


She actually is bella's exact size. Bella's neck is actually 9 inches. I give the measurement 9. 5 for sweaters so they fit over her head.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Thanks Linda. Yes she is tiny.  And Fred so far has the largest Girth.


Yes, Fred has a huge chest. His waist is super tiny at 13.5"!!

Scudders chest is more like 17.5-18 depends on his coat length.

If you are making clothes, I will tell you I never buy anything with a sleeves. The sleeves severely matt the armpit hair. They each have one fleece with sleeves and they only wore them once.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have cut the sleeves off of many dog clothes because they frequently don't position them properly for the dog to be comfortable when walking.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes I have thought about the sieve thing. I designing more of a sleeveless sleeve.More like a tank top with a large opening to put the outfit on easy. It still has fabric under the arm pit do you think that would mat?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Not as much.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't make the sleeve holes too large. Bella manages to pull her arms out if the holes are too big.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I had that problem with Zoey I made prototype rain gear suit. And We went out for a run and she was able to pull out of the leg. I was at the first stage of designing it. I think the bottom legs were to large? I know it was to long but I cant remember . Talk about sleeves that design has four!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Suzi,

Kodi is:

Neck 12"
Girth 19"
Length 13"

Both the neck and girth are over a lot of hair, of course. 

I find that with him, the off-the rack 12" size coats usually fit him beautifully, except that they are a bit too short in the back. But the next size up is hopelessly large, and WAY too loose around the body.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Karen,
The hurtta has a 13"
And are very adjustable. My guys wear the 12" and fits them well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Linda!


----------



## Gilmour's Mom (Oct 3, 2014)

So, Gilmour is 3 months old male and his neck is 8" length is 10" and girth is 12" and his last visit at the vet (at 12 weeks) was just shy of 4 lbs


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the measurements. Kodi and fred have the largest girth  I have one Havanese who is 17'' long But the girth and neck are smaller than Kodi and Fred.  And Gilmour is my first baby measurements. They sure grow a lot.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

OK, I just measured Benjamin. He is 2 1/2 years old and weighs somewhere between 20 and 21 lbs. I had to measure the girth 3 times, since he was being a bit squirmy, but also because I couldn't believe it when the first measurement was 21 inches! That was wrong, he is "only" 20 inches -- and that's with short hair. His length is 18 1/2 inches and his neck is 14 inches. It looks like so far he is the biggest -- though I know only a few people have weighed in, so to speak. However... in terms of clothing, this is rather a moot point, since he would mostly much prefer to go nekkid. :biggrin1: I am actually quite envious of those of you whose dogs are clothes horses (dogs), and wish I could dress him up more, but I really don't think he enjoys it very much. He doesn't seem to mind wearing a coat if it's really cold, though. I especially love him in this raincoat. The pic was taken when he was about 9 months old. I call it his Michael Jackson look.  Well, this winter I will work some more on convincing him that clothes can be fun. If I do, I'll commission an outfit from you, Suzi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> OK, I just measured Benjamin. He is 2 1/2 years old and weighs somewhere between 20 and 21 lbs. I had to measure the girth 3 times, since he was being a bit squirmy, but also because I couldn't believe it when the first measurement was 21 inches! That was wrong, he is "only" 20 inches -- and that's with short hair. His length is 18 1/2 inches and his neck is 14 inches. It looks like so far he is the biggest -- though I know only a few people have weighed in, so to speak. However... in terms of clothing, this is rather a moot point, since he would mostly much prefer to go nekkid. :biggrin1: I am actually quite envious of those of you whose dogs are clothes horses (dogs), and wish I could dress him up more, but I really don't think he enjoys it very much. He doesn't seem to mind wearing a coat if it's really cold, though. I especially love him in this raincoat. The pic was taken when he was about 9 months old. I call it his Michael Jackson look.  Well, this winter I will work some more on convincing him that clothes can be fun. If I do, I'll commission an outfit from you, Suzi.


That's an adorable coat! I love it! Kodi only wears "necessary" clothes too. He has a rain coat for when he needs to be out in driving rain, and two heavy winter coats for walks in very cold, or especially cold and windy weather. He clearly appreciates them in when it's really cold out, and will not want to walk far without one on. Even his long coat is no protection against strong wind&#8230; you can see it part his hair right down to the skin.

I think that non-insulating quality to their coats plus their small body mass makes it easy for them to get cold. And, of course, he might as well be a sponge&#8230; his hair actually wicks water up. No waterproofing to THAT coat at ALL!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's Stats:
Age: 2.6 years
Weight: 8.7 lbs
Neck: 9"
Girth: 14"
Length: 13"


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

emichel said:


> OK, I just measured Benjamin. He is 2 1/2 years old and weighs somewhere between 20 and 21 lbs. I had to measure the girth 3 times, since he was being a bit squirmy, but also because I couldn't believe it when the first measurement was 21 inches! That was wrong, he is "only" 20 inches -- and that's with short hair. His length is 18 1/2 inches and his neck is 14 inches. It looks like so far he is the biggest -- though I know only a few people have weighed in, so to speak. However... in terms of clothing, this is rather a moot point, since he would mostly much prefer to go nekkid. :biggrin1: I am actually quite envious of those of you whose dogs are clothes horses (dogs), and wish I could dress him up more, but I really don't think he enjoys it very much. He doesn't seem to mind wearing a coat if it's really cold, though. I especially love him in this raincoat. The pic was taken when he was about 9 months old. I call it his Michael Jackson look.  Well, this winter I will work some more on convincing him that clothes can be fun. If I do, I'll commission an outfit from you, Suzi.


 I like his Michael Jackson rain coat. Its fun to see the different sizes. Mr B is now my largest  Havanese. I think most dogs would prefer to go naked. Zoey is better than Maddie and once I get it on both will run and play like they don't have anything on. I'm enjoying the challenge of designing cute dresses right now. Sorry Boys:brick:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank You Jeannie! Emmie and Maddie are similar They could probably where the same size.
Karen are you sure Kodi is only 13 inches long from neck to tail? Because Maddie is 13 1/2 and Zoey is 14 maybe I measured wrong.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is still in the design stage I am planing on getting all the flaws ironed out this weekend. Sometimes I think I'm crazy. The most fun part for me is going to the fabric store.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant forget little miss Maddie and her dress


----------



## Gilmour's Mom (Oct 3, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie's Stats:
> Age: 2.6 years
> Weight: 8.7 lbs
> Neck: 9"
> ...


wow...Emmie's tiny...I wish Gilmour would stay small like that


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love all the clothes. I could just see Nina in these.



Suzi said:


> This is still in the design stage I am planing on getting all the flaws ironed out this weekend. Sometimes I think I'm crazy. The most fun part for me is going to the fabric store.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Thank You Jeannie! Emmie and Maddie are similar They could probably where the same size.
> Karen are you sure Kodi is only 13 inches long from neck to tail? Because Maddie is 13 1/2 and Zoey is 14 maybe I measured wrong.


Yes, I'm sure... Both from measuring and from how coats fit. 12" is a bit short and 14" interferes with his tail.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute Suzy!! My guys don't really wear clothes. They just wear sweaters and coats when the weather call for it.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

So several of you are suggesting no sleeves. I was actually going to look up coats/sweaters for our 2 this weekend. But I was thinking of all 4 legs with long sleeves to prevent the dreaded snowballs in the winter. Mine would only wear them when going out to potty. Last year we used the onsies we had for spay. That really helped the belly area, but their legs were enormous with snowballs!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it depends on the fabric and how long they are in the suit. I tried making some with all four legs. I tired to design them with a long haired Havanese in mind. The problem I had was Maddies leg came out when she was running.I'm still determined to make it work.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Those are really cute, Suzi! I think you definitely have a business going there.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very, very nice, Suzi. You are quite the designer!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

So, Suzi, can they go potty with these outfits on? Or do the clothes need to be undone or taken off?


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Rory is 6.8 lbs.
Neck: 9 
Girth: 14
Length: 11

I think it's great you're doing this; I find most dog clothes don't fit the relative length of the breed.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Suzi, can you PM me your email address? I have a sewing and design project I'd like to talk to you about.

Gary


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> So, Suzi, can they go potty with these outfits on? Or do the clothes need to be undone or taken off?


 Yes I designed them so they can go potty. The suits were a project I started three years ago and I never finished. Its hard to measure the legs to be just right. Their back legs are longer. Zoey and maddie were puppy's back then so maybe they would sit still better.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Deacon Blues said:


> Suzi, can you PM me your email address? I have a sewing and design project I'd like to talk to you about.
> 
> Gary


 Hi Gary I mailed you my email. Rory is even smaller than my Maddie She is close but not as small as Linda's Bella


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

This thread is so informative and much appreciated especially for a new Hav owner. I would like to know if there are any recommended sites for good winter coats for our breed.

Thanks!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am Ricky Ricardo

age: 1 year
weight: 13 lbs.
neck: 10.5 in short coat
girth: 15 in short coat
length: 13

My Vet says I am right on the dinero for a Havanese male.

And, lo siento (sorry), no way Jose am I going to wear any of those things. I like to let my hairy manliness hang out! NOTHING is prettier than a classic Havanese, au natural

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------

